

Ask HN: Help Me Identify These Items (And Thus Preserve My Sanity) - shawndumas

I used to own the red one[1] and I cannot for the life of me remember its name... it's driving me batty!<p>Also I remember reading that the truck was made anew and was excited for my young roboticist but now I cannot think of where I read that.<p>(Sometimes being a Geek and OCD sucks.)<p>Please and thanks!<p>----<p>[1]: http://secpie.com/toys.jpg
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable: <http://secpie.com/toys.jpg>

I found a picture that shares two of your items:

<http://www.flickr.com/photos/veloopity/210755456/>

~~~
shawndumas
Good work! (And quick: What search-term or tool did you use?)

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Google image search "unusual instruments"

~~~
shawndumas
Ha! Google-Fu master.

------
middlegeek
The one on the bottom was called the Magical Musical Thing. I had one and
loved it.

And the red handheld was called Merlin. That's all I got.

~~~
shawndumas
Yep, that's[1] it. Good work.

Score on the Merlin[2] too!

Was that all from memory?

\----

[1]: <http://www.miniorgan.com/lib/view.php?miniorgan=12>

[2]: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merlin_(game)>

~~~
middlegeek
The Magical Musical Thing was. But it took some coaxing. I could remember the
name was longer and had some rhythm. I was Googling "musical wand" and trying
mot to think about it. Then it sort of fell into my head and I Googled MMT and
saw the pictures.

With the Merlin, I kept thinking "Simon". I can't remember exactly what I
googled but maybe something like "retro handheld electronics red" and saw a
picture of it.

I want an MMT now. I remember playing the HELL out of Greensleeves on that.

------
fractallyte
The truck is a Bigtrak, re-made by firebox.com:
[http://www.firebox.com/product/2734/Bigtrak?via=top10&ca...](http://www.firebox.com/product/2734/Bigtrak?via=top10&cat=Toys)

------
shawndumas
Ah... Amazon Remembers identified the micro keyboard as a Casio CTK-2100 but
that's definitely not correct. But worse; they say the red toy _and_ the
psudo-flute are both USB bar-code scanners... doh!

